# My Latest Project 101.07301



## bama7 (Apr 13, 2019)

I got the lathe Wednesday afternoon in Gainesville. Much of it was already disassembled, good or bad not sure yet. I broke it down the rest of the way and cleaned it fairly good. Next will be inspection and deciding make it complete or a parts donor. May even keep the paint as is.


----------



## eugene13 (Apr 13, 2019)

need a before picture


----------



## bama7 (Apr 13, 2019)

The first three pictures are just the way I got it.


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 14, 2019)

Would that be Gainesville, FL or Gainesville, GA?  I take it that it was missing a motor?


----------



## bama7 (Apr 14, 2019)

Gainesville, Florida, the motor was just kind of hanging off the bracket so I took it off. I didn’t want to put to much stress on the bracket during transport.


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 14, 2019)

OK.  Thanks.


----------



## phubbman (Apr 19, 2019)

The way they've set the jack shaft mount looks interesting.  I assume the motor hung below that???
No tooling to speak of, but the main bones look present and accounted for.  Is there a tool holder?  They came with the traditional rocker/lantern style, but an OXA sized quick change tool post will also fit.  It's nice to have, but not necessary.  If you hope to do much threading, you might want to get the rest of the change gears for the lathe.  
Nice stand too.
The spindle thread is 1" x 8tpi.  right now, i think the absolute best deal on a chuck is with Taig tools.  They have 3-1/4" scroll chucks (both 3 and 4 jaw) for this lathe on clearance for $20 each.  It's a good size for this machine.  They produced a custom run of these and got stuck with them - hense the fire sale price.  I didn't need any chucks, but could not pass this deal up and got one of each.  They are US made, steel chucks.  Very good quality with replaceable aluminum soft jaws.  More than worth the money, and it'll get you up and running quite cheaply.  
If the headstock bushings need replacing, they're not expensive and easy to swap out.  One of the pair (i think it's the chuck side of the spindle) is a length that 's not standard and is difficult to find (also a bit pricey).  The same i.d. / o.d. bushing is readily available as a standard size a bit longer than you need.  Get one of those and trim it down.  The length is not a critical dimension here, so a careful cut with a hacksaw will do if you don't have another lathe to trim it exactly.  
Other than that, barring missing/broken pieces or a badly worn bed, it looks like you'd be up and running quickly with little expense.  
I have one of those lathes and like it quite a bit.  It's a solid performer for a small lathe.
Have fun with it.


----------



## David S (Apr 19, 2019)

Just for clarification doesn't this lathe have the timken bearings for the spinde?  And perhaps 1" x 10 spindle thread?

David


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 19, 2019)

David,

No.  You are thinking of the Atlas 618 and the 1957 and later Craftsman 101.21400.  

The 101.07301 has sleeve (sintered bronze bushing) spindle bearings and 1"-8 spindle thread.  

Other than that and the Countershaft assembly, almost everything else on the machine is the same as on the 618.  The countershaft assembly that was always supplied with the 07301 was actually the same as the one on the 618 at the time that the 07301 first appeared.  About a year later, Atlas changed the one on the 618 to the one that looks like a scaled down 10F horizontal countershaft.  Either one works fine on the 07301 but the later one is more plentiful IF you have to find one.  If the machine came with the original one, there is no particular advantage in changing it.

FWIW, you can't just change the bearings and spindle to the Timken type because the sleeve bearing spindle is a little longer and the headstock casting is different.  Everything else in the headstock is the same on both types, except for the ball thrust bearing which the Timken models do not have.


----------



## David S (Apr 19, 2019)

Thank you Robert now I am clarified .

David


----------



## bama7 (Apr 20, 2019)

I haven’t been on the site for a few days and missed your reply’s, sorry. The motor was hanging from the counter shaft assembly. I am not to sure that is a good place to mount the motor though. My thought is it may put to much pressure and weight on the brackets. It came with a lantern post and four tool holders. It also came with an A2Z QCTP and three tool holders and cutters. The one thing I am in need of is the shaft and handle that engages the countershaft. The shaft part number is M6-76. I have not found one yet. I also need a thread dial, but there are several on eBay. I would appreciate any help in locating the M6-76 assembly.


phubbman said:


> The way they've set the jack shaft mount looks interesting.  I assume the motor hung below that???
> No tooling to speak of, but the main bones look present and accounted for.  Is there a tool holder?  They came with the traditional rocker/lantern style, but an OXA sized quick change tool post will also fit.  It's nice to have, but not necessary.  If you hope to do much threading, you might want to get the rest of the change gears for the lathe.
> Nice stand too.
> The spindle thread is 1" x 8tpi.  right now, i think the absolute best deal on a chuck is with Taig tools.  They have 3-1/4" scroll chucks (both 3 and 4 jaw) for this lathe on clearance for $20 each.  It's a good size for this machine.  They produced a custom run of these and got stuck with them - hense the fire sale price.  I didn't need any chucks, but could not pass this deal up and got one of each.  They are US made, steel chucks.  Very good quality with replaceable aluminum soft jaws.  More than worth the money, and it'll get you up and running quite cheaply.
> ...


----------



## bama7 (Apr 20, 2019)

phubbman thanks for the info on the chucks as well! I just ordered one of each. Shipping included it was $50. Hard to beat that.


----------



## phubbman (Apr 24, 2019)

bama7 said:


> . . . The one thing I am in need of is the shaft and handle that engages the countershaft. The shaft part number is M6-76. I have not found one yet. I also need a thread dial, but there are several on eBay. I would appreciate any help in locating the M6-76 assembly.


Glad you like the chucks.  I'm happy with mine as well.

Regarding the M6-76 shaft / handle.  Is yours missing or just worn out?  The rocker shaft itself is a simple rod with two flats ground into it.  You could easily make one with a matching diameter piece of steel rod and some careful hand filing.  I'd bet it wouldn't take an hour. 

The rocker shaft hub would be a pretty straight forward piece to make as well.  It's a simple utilitarian piece - a piece of aluminum square bar with a hole for the shaft and a hole for the shaft handle with a couple of set screws would do the job nicely.  

The rocker shaft handle would be an easy one to make up as well.  A length of threaded rod would work here in a pinch.  To better match the original, take a piece of steel rod and cut threads on either end.

The ball handle that screws on the end is readily available at most good hardware stores or suppliers such as McMaster Carr.  It would be nice to have, but not really necessary to start making chips.

If you can't find stock replacement parts, fabricating your own to get things running right wouldn't be difficult or expensive with some basic tools (hack saw, file, drill, tap and die set, bench vise) and readily available bits and pieces (steel rod, bar stock, or whatever you have on hand that might work.)

Don't let the current availability of ebay parts stop you.


----------



## bama7 (Apr 24, 2019)

My shaft is missing. I talked with a guy here in Florida who sells some used parts for the older lathes. He did not have what I needed and suggested I call Clausing Service Center. I called yesterday and they had what I needed. I got the Shaft M6-76, the Handle 51-52, and the Knob 51-56 for a grand total of $41.88 plus shipping. Very happy with that advice and the lady who found the NEW parts. I will call them before I go to ebay and pay those prices. Life is good again. Well really it always has been.


phubbman said:


> Glad you like the chucks.  I'm happy with mine as well.
> 
> Regarding the M6-76 shaft / handle.  Is yours missing or just worn out?  The rocker shaft itself is a simple rod with two flats ground into it.  You could easily make one with a matching diameter piece of steel rod and some careful hand filing.  I'd bet it wouldn't take an hour.
> 
> ...


----------



## macardoso (Apr 24, 2019)

phubbman said:


> The spindle thread is 1" x 8tpi. right now, i think the absolute best deal on a chuck is with Taig tools. They have 3-1/4" scroll chucks (both 3 and 4 jaw) for this lathe on clearance for $20 each. It's a good size for this machine. They produced a custom run of these and got stuck with them - hense the fire sale price. I didn't need any chucks, but could not pass this deal up and got one of each. They are US made, steel chucks. Very good quality with replaceable aluminum soft jaws. More than worth the money, and it'll get you up and running quite cheaply.



Looking for this price, I see $75. Where did you find this?


----------



## bama7 (Apr 24, 2019)

Macardoso. Go to taigtools.com, then accessories, then look for part numbers 1050ATLA and 1060ATLA. Those are the $20 Chucks. 3 and 4 jaw plus shipping was $50 for me.


----------



## bama7 (Apr 25, 2019)

I just got my Gear Set in the mail. I am glad he had gray material in his machine. It matches well with the gray I use to paint my lathe.


----------



## bama7 (May 19, 2019)

I need to do a gear inventory. The combination 32/16 gear is missing I know for sure. I need to look at a complete list of what gears are required and what shaft they go on. I try looking at the plate on the door and almost go blind.


----------



## wa5cab (May 21, 2019)

The 32T/16T compound gear is or is supposed to be on the tumbler pivot.


----------



## bama7 (May 21, 2019)

wa5cab said:


> The 32T/16T compound gear is or is supposed to be on the tumbler pivot.


I did my inventory and am short the 32t/16t and a 48t gear. A guy down south of me has the gears, a lantern post rocker, and two screws that hold the lead screw support. I have purchased from him before.  As soon as my check clears they will be headed my way.


----------



## bama7 (Jun 11, 2019)

I am almost done with this project! I think it came out looking pretty good. Like everything I do, I discovered I need a couple of items still. I ordered a Thread Dial and I need to make a handle to engage the counter shaft. I am happy with the results and it operates well too.


----------

